# James Bond martial art style



## Kenpoguy123 (Oct 27, 2015)

So today I watched SPECTRE and before that I rewatched all Daniel Craig's bond movies. The thing I love about his bond is that he actually fights realistically not just one punch and your dead. But what style do you think he was using. There jiu jitsu moves in casino royale and he threw kicks so karate or kicboxing. In his fight with Batista in spectre he threw a lot of punches so a boxing base mainly there. Anyone know what style he trained in for the movies or if it's just a bunch of different styles combined to make him look badass.

Also what did he use in Ian Flemings books


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Hollywood movies are not real. Neither are the MA portrayed in them. The "style" in Bond movies, as in virtually all others, is Hollywood-Fu.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Hollywood movies are not real. Neither are the MA portrayed in them. The "style" in Bond movies, as in virtually all others, is Hollywood-Fu.



Don't agree look at the fight in casino royale on the stairs he caught the guy in a perfect rear naked choke with the hooks in


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Don't agree look at the fight in casino royale on the stairs he caught the guy in a perfect rear naked choke with the hooks in



I can teach a child to perform a perfect RNC on a compliant partner with multiple takes. 

That doesn't make what they're doing a martial art.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I can teach a child to perform a perfect RNC on a compliant partner with multiple takes.
> 
> That doesn't make what they're doing a martial art.


I'm talking about character here not the actor


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Ah. Well that's easier.
The CHARACTER uses the Secret MI-6 Dim Mak Sinanju Ninjer Death Touch/Seduction techniques.

I could tell you more, but then I'd have to either kill you or sleep with you.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 27, 2015)

There were several stunt and fight choreographers in Casino Royal.  Apparently Gary Powell and Bob Anderson, among others worked the film.  From what I can tell, they used a mish-mash of various RBSD systems, drawing heavily Krav with a bit of BJJ thrown in for appeal, but blended to look good rather than be most appropriate.  Stage Fighting is not the same as real fighting.  The primary goals of the two are, in fact, diametrically opposed.  In Stage Combat, the goal is to keep everyone safe while telling a story; it has to look good and subtlety is bad because it makes it hard for the audience to follow.  It real combat, the goal is to kill the other guy and break stuff off of him; it doesn't have to look good it just has to work and subtlety is very useful because it makes it hard for the opponent to follow.

Now, to dip our toe into real life, the original Bond books were based on Flemming's experiences in forming and administering special operations forces for infiltration, intelligence gathering, behind-the-lines sabotage and operations, and counter-intelligence during WWII.  The hand-to-hand training for these forces at the time would have been in line with that of Applegate, Fairbairn, Sykes, et all and would be nearest to the modern lineage from those gentlemen, not to tread too heavily on the whole Defendu vs. Defendo spat.  The system(s) themselves were typically a mix of period Judo, Western Wrestling, "Dirty Boxing," and a smattering of basic savatte-like kicking.  The knife elements of the systems were usually based from a western Fencing background but sometimes seem to dip into the well of regional European knife systems (Spanish or Italian seem good bets to me).  Fairbairn's stick system is a hard nut to crack because it doesn't look much like any Chinese stick system.  I'm betting he just took a simple "high percentage" method of holding a billie-club/short stick and then applied a dozen "high percentage" techniques to it then declared it "done."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## elder999 (Oct 27, 2015)

THere's never really anything said anywhere about Bond's training in a specific martial art, except for in "You Only Lice Twice," where he trained, briefly, with Tiger Tanaka's ninjas (a film assisted on by Donn Draeger and with a brief stunt appearance by him and very young Hatsumi Masaki )...the character himself, having been a Royal Navy commando and trained by MI-6, is likely to have trained in judo or jujutsu, and some striking from karate along with plain old CQC hand to hand training......for films, one has to look to the fight choreographer's training to get a feel for the particular flavor of "movie fu," and in this case, the choreographer is Olivier Schneider, the same guy who did "Taken," and he's said that it's a mix of wing chun and silat....which isn't surprising, since that's where his training was before he did movie fu......


----------



## clfsean (Oct 27, 2015)

It's been said ... but to reiterate ... movie-fu


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 27, 2015)

This is the guy who did the the fight choreography for the James Bond Movie: Olivier Schneider who is said to practice Wing Chun and Pencak Silat.  While movie fighting is fake or just a demo of a fighting system.  You should be able to recognize some real techniques mixed in with the movie magic of fighting.  The amount of real fighting technique shown in the movie depends on the directors desire to keep it as realistic and true to the fighting technique as possible.  If you think about it, martial art demos are like a movie fight scene with predetermined movements but real techniques.  Then you have the fight scenes that have fancy fighting but no real fighting technique.


----------



## Buka (Oct 30, 2015)

Fight scenes depend on who the Stunt Coordinator is and the second unit crew he has with him on that particular film.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2015)

'James Bond' went to Eton so he would have learnt to play the Eton Wall Game. They do also teach martial arts 
Eton College - MartialArts. I imagine as one of  if not _the_ most expensive schools in the world they have to give the parents their money's worth lol. Ian Fleming the author went there too.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> 'J I imagine as one of  if not _the_ most expensive schools in the world they have to give the parents their money's worth lol. Ian Fleming the author went there too.


 
At around 33000 pounds a year for 2016, Eton is a bargain-that's less than $51000.

Hotchkiss, where I went, is $55000 for the 2016 year boarding students.....

,,,,,never mind swanky places to warehouse rich kids, like Aiglon College, in Switzerland-you can't Google it, because "if you have to bother asking", etc., etc., etc......


(Mind you, _"expensive_" doesn't mean "*bette*r" at all......)


----------



## Star Dragon (Oct 30, 2015)

From the books, which I read so many years ago, I recall two descriptions that relate to JB's martial arts knowledge:

In Goldfinger, 007 is busy collecting self-defence techniques (from texts received from other secret services etc) for a manual he sets out to write for his colleagues. If memory serves well, he reads something about hair grabs (as an aside, let me tell you; they work like a charm in reality ). He would then witness a Karate demonstration kindly given him by Goldfinger's murderous assistant (likely meant to intimidate him), something he had never seen before, and is indeed deeply impressed.

In a much later book, not by Ian Fleming (alas, I don't remember its author or title right now), interestingly, 007 warms up for his day by performing "the elegant and deadly moves of Sanchin, the first form of Uechi-ryu Karate." Later in the story, he tries to crush the bad guy's throat by a surprising heel palm strike but only manages to knock him unconscious as he doesn't hit accurately enough and is immediately seized by the villain's staff (I think he should have tried a chop instead,  it fits the target much better - but then the story would have ended prematurely).

Hope this helps.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 30, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Hollywood movies are not real. Neither are the MA portrayed in them. The "style" in Bond movies, as in virtually all others, is Hollywood-Fu.


 

Some movies feature specific martial arts styles and martial arts instructors. I know the Bourne Identity movies were FMA.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2015)

elder999 said:


> At around 33000 pounds a year for 2016, Eton is a bargain-that's less than $51000.
> 
> Hotchkiss, where I went, is $55000 for the 2016 year boarding students.....
> 
> ...



Er no, that's just the fees for the tuition, there's also the costs from boarding to the sports lessons, music lessons, boat fees,  clubs, trips and uniform you are talking at least three times that much in reality. There's also a registration fee and an acceptance fee. The uniform itself costs a minor fortune lol. Not many school uniforms are top hat tails, and bowtie.

Aiglon college fees are inclusive of sports, music and such like and isn't that expensive.

How a Swiss college lost ultimate seal of approval


----------



## elder999 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Er no, that's just the fees for the tuition, there's also the costs from boarding to the sports lessons, music lessons, boat fees,  clubs, trips and uniform you are talking at least three times that much in reality. There's also a registration fee and an acceptance fee. The uniform itself costs a minor fortune lol. Not many school uniforms are top hat tails, and bowtie.
> 
> Aiglon college fees are inclusive of sports, music and such like and isn't that expensive.
> 
> How a Swiss college lost ultimate seal of approval


 
Yeah, that's kind of what you're looking at for Hotchkiss-of course, the $55K or so covers boarding, but none of those other things (including books, I think-it was that way when I attended). I don't really have any idea what Aiglon college costs, though I did know some kids at Hotchkiss who'd gone there and said that it cost more.......that was back in the early 70's, though,  so who can say how much things changed.....


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Yeah, that's kind of what you're looking at for Hotchkiss-of course, the $55K or so covers boarding, but none of those other things (including books, I think-it was that way when I attended). I don't really have any idea what Aiglon college costs, though I did know some kids at Hotchkiss who'd gone there and said that it cost more.......that was back in the early 70's, though,  so who can say how much things changed.....




To get your son into Eton you have to put his name down at birth, it helps if you have had generations of your family go there preferably back to the 15th century. of course it has all the things one expects of an institution designed to make it's pupils feel even more entitled and superior than they already are. It prepares the boys to become world leaders, reigning monarchs, heads of armies and even the occasional dictator. James Bond actually is a very good example of an Eton Old Boy, by all accounts Ian Fleming was a similar character.
James Bond no doubt learnt his military skills including unarmed combat with Eton's Combined Cadet Force (The Eton Rifles) which rather scarily seems to actually do military training to a degree that the rest of the Cadets don't.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> To get your son into Eton you have to put his name down at birth, it helps if you have had generations of your family go there preferably back to the 15th century. of course it has all the things one expects of an institution designed to make it's pupils feel even more entitled and superior than they already are. It prepares the boys to become world leaders, reigning monarchs, heads of armies and even the occasional dictator. James Bond actually is a very good example of an Eton Old Boy, by all accounts Ian Fleming was a similar character.
> James Bond no doubt learnt his military skills including unarmed combat with Eton's Combined Cadet Force (The Eton Rifles) which rather scarily seems to actually do military training to a degree that the rest of the Cadets don't.


 
You didn't say oldest or most exclusive, or even best, you said "most expensive," which it surely is not.

Known a few Eton students in my time, including more than one 4th generation.If I remember correctly, one was once one of Stephen Hawking's assistants, but another reminded me a lot of George W. Bush....they were all impressive, _in one way or the other_.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2015)

elder999 said:


> You didn't say oldest or most exclusive, or even best, you said "most expensive," which it surely is not.
> 
> Known a few Eton students in my time, including more than one 4th generation.If I remember correctly, one was once one of Stephen Hawking's assistants, but another reminded me a lot of George W. Bush....they were all impressive, _in one way or the other_.




Actually I didn't say it was the most expensive, read what I wrote again. I said it was 'one of the most if not the most expensive schools in the world.'


----------



## elder999 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Actually I didn't say it was the most expensive, read what I wrote again. I said it was 'one of the most if not the most expensive schools in the world.'


 

Yeah-you also didn't say "one of the most exclusive, if not the most exclusive," or "one of the best, if not the best."

You didn't say "most exclusive," or "best," you said "most expensive," which it is not. In fact, tuition and fees for such schools all around the world are about that much, regardless of how good or exclusive they actually are or aren't, and Eton isn't even the most expensive HMC school in the UK-it ranks about 11th.

. Likewise the product-in as much as in the short 123 years it's been in operation, Hotchkiss numbers among its alumni several prominent politicians, authors, and CEOs, it also has graduated some downright scumbags (my f hallway proctor from my freshman year is a CEO, and was a downright scumbag). Likewise Eton, I suppose-perhaps that should be their motto?_Turning out downright scumbags for 600 years._



In any case, Tez, this is mostly off-topic: presumably, their were no "martial arts" at Eton during Fleming's or Bond's (original) time, save wrestling fencing, and perhaps boxing. As for this entire school flapdoodle, I'm more than willing to yield the field in this matter, and concede that you possess the larger _pants_? in this matter.....


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2015)

I mentioned 'expensive' because _as I said_ I expected the college had to offer the fee payers their moneys worth hence using the word 'expensive'. I was talking about money, not the quality or otherwise but the money. I think you missed the point of my post almost entirely and got carried away instead with that rather curious competiveness about which school is better. that's actually irrelevant, it was about the money they charged and for which the parents and guardians ( in Bond's case) expected a lot.
The modern James Bond as opposed to Ian Fleming's Bond, was born in 1969 according to the blurb so yes there was martial arts at Eton then.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Oct 31, 2015)

A


Star Dragon said:


> From the books, which I read so many years ago, I recall two descriptions that relate to JB's martial arts knowledge:
> 
> In Goldfinger, 007 is busy collecting self-defence techniques (from texts received from other secret services etc) for a manual he sets out to write for his colleagues. If memory serves well, he reads something about hair grabs (as an aside, let me tell you; they work like a charm in reality ). He would then witness a Karate demonstration kindly given him by Goldfinger's murderous assistant (likely meant to intimidate him), something he had never seen before, and is indeed deeply impressed.
> 
> ...



Also thinking about it in one of the young bond books this kid teaches him street fighting techniques


----------



## elder999 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I mentioned 'expensive' because _as I said_ I expected the college had to offer the fee payers their moneys worth hence using the word 'expensive'. I was talking about money, not the quality or otherwise but the money. I think you missed the point of my post almost entirely and got carried away instead with that rather curious competiveness about which school is better. that's actually irrelevant, it was about the money they charged and for which the parents and guardians ( in Bond's case) expected a lot.
> The modern James Bond as opposed to Ian Fleming's Bond, was born in 1969 according to the blurb so yes there was martial arts at Eton then.


 

No "competitiveness about which is better," only that Eton isn't particularly expensive for such schools at all.

As for Bond, modern or not, he's kicked out of Eton after two halves because of "trouble with a maid," at age *12* (  ) , and attended Fettes College, his father's alma mater, in Scotland....so he didn't go to Eton...._much._


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2015)

It's funny how a throwaway comment about a fictional character ( a nasty one at that, Bond is a sociopathic misogynist thug and as such would have fought dirty and enjoying making people hurt) can be taken so seriously, who actually cares how expensive Eton is ( hands down all of you) it was JUST a comment!


----------



## ShortBridge (Oct 31, 2015)

I realize that this isn't the question, but as a fan of all of the original Ian Fleming books, the original Bond / MI-6 training was a Japanese JuJitsu style.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> It's funny how a throwaway comment about a fictional character ( a nasty one at that, Bond is a sociopathic misogynist thug and as such would have fought dirty and enjoying making people hurt) can be taken so seriously, who actually cares how expensive Eton is ( hands down all of you) it was JUST a comment!


 
To be fair, James Bond-the modern incarnation-was born April 13, 1968. According to the 007 Wiki, he was a boxing champ at Fettes college, and started an intramural judo program, as well as excelling at other athletics.



Tez3 said:


> who actually cares how expensive Eton is ( hands down all of you) it was JUST a comment!


 
Indeed, especially since it isn't at all expensive, or, since Bond only attended for two terms of his first year, germane.....


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 31, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Indeed, especially since it isn't at all expensive,


In fairness, to most people the 11th most expensive school in the UK is still pretty damn expensive. (So is Hotchkiss or any other schools of that ilk.)


----------



## elder999 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> In fairness, to most people the 11th most expensive school in the UK is still pretty damn expensive. (So is Hotchkiss or any other schools of that ilk.)


Yer absolutely right, Tony, but it's like Mr. Schrader said in physics class, all those years ago:

_Is that a lot? You have to ask yourself,"compared to *what*???"_

Compared to other schools of that type, Eton isn't expensive at all.....though I'm a bit flabbergasted at all of them: when I attended Hotchkiss, it was a little more than $5000 a year (maybe $7500??) Hard to believe that cost has increased something like ten-fold-the equivalent of an annual wage that some people live quite comfortably on, but there it is.....


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2015)

elder999 said:


> No "competitiveness about which is better," only that Eton isn't particularly expensive for such schools at all.
> 
> As for Bond, modern or not, he's kicked out of Eton after two halves because of "trouble with a maid," at age *12* (  ) , and attended Fettes College, his father's alma mater, in Scotland....so he didn't go to Eton...._much._




This is Ian Fleming telling you about Bond and about the UK at the time of his writing. That he went to Eton tells us that Bond's family is not just wealthy but probably landed gentry, that they are upper class. That Fleming had him leave and go to Fettes tells us that Bond is actually Roman Catholic which along with being Scottish makes him not quite 'one of us', not quite the thing to be a left footer in the Forces or in the Civil Service which MI6 is. He's to be 'watched' not quite trusted, a maverick. The class system was more pronounced when Fleming was writing though it's still going strong as evidenced by David Cameron and his Eton coterie.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> This is Ian Fleming telling you about Bond and about the UK at the time of his writing. That he went to Eton tells us that Bond's family is not just wealthy but probably landed gentry, that they are upper class. That Fleming had him leave and go to Fettes tells us that Bond is actually Roman Catholic which along with being Scottish makes him not quite 'one of us', not quite the thing to be a left footer in the Forces or in the Civil Service which MI6 is. He's to be 'watched' not quite trusted, a maverick. The class system was more pronounced when Fleming was writing though it's still going strong as evidenced by David Cameron and his Eton coterie.


 
 Actually, Fleming didn't really write much about Bond's background until "You Only Live Twice," the first book to come out after the movie, "Dr. No." He made Bond Scottish to make him match Sean Connery-he also made his mother, Monique, Swiss. Andrew Bond, his father, was an accounts manager for Vickers Defence Systems-he was an arms dealer.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Actually, Fleming didn't really write much about Bond's background until "You Only Live Twice," the first book to come out after the movie, "Dr. No." He made Bond Scottish to make him match Sean Connery-he also made his mother, Monique, Swiss. Andrew Bond, his father, was an accounts manager for Vickers Defence Systems-he was an arms dealer.




It really bugs you doesn't it roflmao.

I take it you never read the Daily Express cartoons of James Bond. The picture and profile of Bond there was the inspiration for the casting of Sean Connery though some say that Connery's agent saw the cartoon and told him to audition for the part. As Bond had a Scottish heritage it wasn't considered a strange choice.
I read the first one in 1958. Casino Royale. This is Bond.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> It really bugs you doesn't it roflmao.
> 
> I take it you never read the Daily Express cartoons of James Bond. The picture and profile of Bond there was the inspiration for the casting of Sean Connery though some say that Connery's agent saw the cartoon and told him to audition for the part. As Bond had a Scottish heritage it wasn't considered a strange choice.
> I read the first one in 1958. Casino Royale. This is Bond.
> ...


 
Nah.
Vesper Lynd, describing Bond, in that very novel: "_Bond reminds me rather of Hoagy Carmichael, but there is something cold and ruthless_."

This is Bond.




(ooh, look-mine *is* bigger, after all!!

)

Hmmm...makes you wonder what the Bond films would be like as musicals......


----------



## lklawson (Nov 2, 2015)

And I thought that I would argue about almost anything.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## elder999 (Nov 2, 2015)

lklawson said:


> And I thought that I would argue about almost anything.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


 

No, you didn't.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 2, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> This is Ian Fleming telling you about Bond and about the UK at the time of his writing. That he went to Eton tells us that Bond's family is not just wealthy but probably landed gentry, that they are upper class. That Fleming had him leave and go to Fettes tells us that Bond is actually Roman Catholic which along with being Scottish makes him not quite 'one of us', not quite the thing to be a left footer in the Forces or in the Civil Service which MI6 is. He's to be 'watched' not quite trusted, a maverick. The class system was more pronounced when Fleming was writing though it's still going strong as evidenced by David Cameron and his Eton coterie.


What is a "left footer?"


----------



## elder999 (Nov 2, 2015)

elder999 said:


> No, you didn't.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 2, 2015)

elder999 said:


>


Most valuable British contribution to culture in the entire 20th century, and not one of those guys attended Eton....


----------

